# Happy 33rd Wedding Anniversary To Chopper and Her Husband



## Kylie1969 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wishing you both a fabulous day and here's to many more wonderful years together ​


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Chopper (and hubby)! And, what a great anniversary gift to yourself and your loved ones that you've lost weight and your BP is remarkable for someone soon to celebrate a birthday as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Alix (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! Have tons of fun and make some new memories.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy Anniversary!  Maybe this can be Happy Anniversweek!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy 33rd!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's to many more Mr and Mrs Chopper !!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on 33 years of wedded bliss Chopper and Hubby!  I wish you many more to come.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2013)

33 years way to go you two. Congratulations a day late.
kades


----------



## chopper (Aug 30, 2013)

I was on vacation when this thread started!  I didn't see it until now!  Thanks to you all.  Our anniversary was wonderful!  We are still newly weds at heart!  Hope it lasts forever!  We love each other so much!


----------

